# Marcel Toulouse Maxine Saddle



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

I recently discovered that my current saddle is way too small, contributing to a lot of issues I've been having with my riding. I have a M Toulouse Maxine out on trial from dover in my correct size and I just wanted some reviews on it. I will be using it for the show jumping and cross country phases of local to lower recognized events/horse trials. 

Thanks for any opinions!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry, I don't have anything to say about the Maxinne, but I just got the Celine and Annice to test ride and they are both beautiful and very comfortable! I've heard mostly good reviews on all of the Toulouse saddles.


----------

